# 0190-xxxxxx



## pprivat (24 Februar 2002)

Ich habe vor kurzen auch ein großes Problem gehabt und zwar wie ich mich Angemeldet habe für T-DSL da habe ich mich gewundert und zwarbei der ersten Rechnung hatte ich eine 0190-xxxxxx  Nummer gehabt und ein Monat später die gleich wieder aber mit einer anderen Summe.
Da habe ich gleich meinem Anwalt angerufen und gesagt das ich seuche Nummer nie benutzt habe, da habe ich noch zu ihn gesagt das ich ein Programme habe mit 0190 und 0900 Warner mit log-dateien, da hat mein Anwalt nur gesagt das ich mal vorbei kommen soll. es geht um eine Summe von 281,00, aber ich mußte diese Summe bei der Telekom bezahlen nun kommt es der Anbieter will mir nicht das Geld wieder geben, ich kann mir eine Grichtskosten leisten, was kann man machen? :x 

Ich kann noch nicht mehr schreiben!

gruß
Peter


----------



## Heiko (24 Februar 2002)

Hattest Du zusätzlich zu DSL noch eine weitere Verbindungsmöglichkeit ins Internet?


----------



## wolf (24 Februar 2002)

Es gibt das sogen. "Armenrecht" (war mal bei einem zu berechnenden
Einkommen von unter 600 DM oder so glaub ich), bei dem eine 
Kostenübernahme möglich ist. Als DSL-Benutzer dürftest Du wohl nicht
darunter fallen  . Vielleicht sollte irgendwo ein zentraler Ort zur
Einreichung von Sammelklagen eingerichtet werden? Leider sind die
Beträge bei umsichtigen Anwendern meist noch in der Höhe von
"Bagatellfällen", die für eine lohnende Klage zu gering sind.

Schau mal bei http://idi.de nach dem Rechtlichen (habs bisher auch nur
überflogen).

Gruss Wolf


----------



## Heiko (24 Februar 2002)

Wenn Ihr Mitglied im IDI seid, dann bekommt Ihr eine Erstberatung vom Rechtsanwalt kostenlos.

Sammelklagen sind meines Wissens in Deutschland nicht existent.


----------



## pprivat (24 Februar 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Hattest Du zusätzlich zu DSL noch eine weitere Verbindungsmöglichkeit ins Internet?


Ich habe eine Netzwerkverbindung.


----------



## pprivat (24 Februar 2002)

wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt das sogen. "Armenrecht" (war mal bei einem zu berechnenden
> Einkommen von unter 600 DM oder so glaub ich), bei dem eine
> Kostenübernahme möglich ist. Als DSL-Benutzer dürftest Du wohl nicht
> darunter fallen  . Vielleicht sollte irgendwo ein zentraler Ort zur
> ...




Auch Rentner können sich das DSL mal leisten.
Ich habe es mit meiner Schwester geteilt.


----------

